# Tomori: lesione e intervento (out 1 mese). Calabria negativo Covid.



## admin (14 Gennaio 2022)

Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.

Calabria negativo al Covid.

*Corriere: Un mese di stop.
Sport Mediaset: Salta Spezia e Juve.*


----------



## Zenos (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


Assurdo. Ma tranquilli c'è tempo per il sostituto di Kjaer.


----------



## enigmistic02 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


Pensavo in una lesione che non necessitasse intervento. Lo rivedremo in campo tra un mese, se tutto va bene e non è una lesione grave.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


Veramente incredibile.....
Ora però veloci a prendere sto centrale, se si aspettano i giorni del condor stiamo freschi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


mi è dato un colpo.
comunque sarà 1 mesetto? io non lo so.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


Una sfortuna incredibile


----------



## Swaitak (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


come se mi avessero pestato un parente


----------



## Kaw (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


La stessa cosa di Florenzi?
Un mesetto forse...


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.



Adesso sotto col difensore


----------



## gabri65 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.



Figurati. Scommetto che prima di arrivare al Milan questo manco sapeva cosa era un cerotto, adesso è diventato di cristallo pure lui.


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mi è dato un colpo.
> comunque sarà 1 mesetto? io non lo so.


X me può tentare di recuperare per la partita con l'inter. Adesso l'importante è che Pioli NON faccia mai giocare insieme Romagnoli e Gabbia


----------



## Andris (14 Gennaio 2022)

preparare la denuncia alla lega per far giocare due partite in venti ore sullo stesso campo, come se fosse il parquet di basket, con risarcimento milionario


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


C'era propria la necessità di farlo giocare titolare?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Maldini è proprio un gatto nero comunque...

Tornando realisti complimenti a Pioli


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


E niente, non se ne può più. Con la rosa del Milan sembra sempre più di giocare i primi Rainbow Six, quando dovevi reclutare i membri per fare la missione e trovavi i vari stati dei soldati, ovvero leggermente ferito, ferito e K.I.A. (killed in action). Uguale.


----------



## Albijol (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> X me può tentare di recuperare per la partita con l'inter. Adesso l'importante è che Pioli NON faccia mai giocare insieme Romagnoli e Gabbia


Spero Romagnoli rimanga positivo al covid in eterno


----------



## Andris (14 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Spero Romagnoli rimanga positivo al covid in eterno


per ora è quello che sta impiegando più tempo a negativizzarsi, nonostante sia il ruolo più scoperto ad oggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


Il menisco è un mesetto. Potrebbe anche tornare per il derby. Dipende da lui.


----------



## Simo98 (14 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Maldini è proprio un gatto nero comunque...
> 
> Tornando realisti complimenti a Pioli


Dopo 7 giorni tornano spesso a giocare da titolari, non troviamo sempre la scusa per attaccare Pioli


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.


Il prossimo che mi dice che capita a tutti gli tiro la calcolatrice del contabile e la Bibbia del perfetto milanista.


----------



## marcus1577 (14 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> C'era propria la necessità di farlo giocare titolare?


Mi ricorda acciuga con tiago silva ..ma io dico ma che necessita aveva???
Sei senza difesa tra infortuni e covid e schieri il miglior difensore per una coppa italia inutile contro un genova scarsissimo.
Non si smentisce mai rimarra sempre un mediocre perdente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.



*Corriere: Un mese di stop.
Sport Mediaset: Salta Spezia e Juve.*


----------



## bmb (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


Un altro derby con Romagnoli. Pazzesco.

Speriamo in un recupero lampo, non dico 15 giorni come Baresi, ma di riaverlo ad inizio febbraio.

Ora vediamo le ambizioni societarie. Se arrivare primi o quarti è la stessa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Dopo 7 giorni tornano spesso a giocare da titolari, non troviamo sempre la scusa per attaccare Pioli



Nessuna scusa, ieri sera non c'era alcun motivo di farlo giocare


----------



## R41D3N (14 Gennaio 2022)

Juve e derby con Gabbia...è stato bello finché è durato ma questa stagione è fotocopia della scorsa, né più né meno!


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


le madonne che tiro da questa mattina non avete idea.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Nessuna scusa, ieri sera non c'era alcun motivo di farlo giocare


ma se si è allenato tutta settimana senza nessun problema, non scriviamo cose che non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

Ma un esorciccio quando lo si ingaggia?
Io comunque una mezza Idea sul gatto nero ce l'ho...
Uno che ci perseguita pure da calciatore pensionato..


----------



## koti (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


È andata di lusso


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


Ci si rompono passeggiando.

Incredibile


----------



## bmb (14 Gennaio 2022)

Più che altro ci sarebbe da indagare sulla praticabilità del campo. Solitamente non viene mai permesso di giocare due partite in due giorni consecutivi sullo stesso prato.


----------



## Albijol (14 Gennaio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Juve e derby con Gabbia...è stato bello finché è durato ma questa stagione è fotocopia della scorsa, né più né meno!


Occhio che Pioli potrebbe provare l'incredibile coppa Gabbia-Romagnoli


----------



## Giofa (14 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere: Un mese di stop.
> Sport Mediaset: Salta Spezia e Juve.*


Magari fosse solo Spezia e Juve, ci credo poco poco.
Sul non giocare ieri onestamente mi sembra inutile dare addosso a Pioli, visto che non è un problema muscolare magari sarebbe successo contro lo Spezia ed eravamo punto e a capo (anzi peggio)


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

Un mese per gli altri , per noi saranno due mesi e mezzo. 
Come sempre.


----------



## R41D3N (14 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Nessuna scusa, ieri sera non c'era alcun motivo di farlo giocare


Nell'ambito delle normali rotazioni poteva anche starci. Il nostro più grande problema è la sfiga assurda che si accanisce andando a colpire chirurgicamente i giocatori più importanti ed i reparti più in difficoltà. Quelli di là non solo hanno una fortuna sfacciata poiché indenni ad infortuni e covid, come se non bastasse si trovano di fronte ad avversarie decimate! E sono due stagioni che va così ...ditemi voi se è normale!


----------



## kipstar (14 Gennaio 2022)

non c'è dubbio. ci dice male. qualcuno non ha nemmeno un raffreddoree noi abbiamo i due centrali titolari che si operano.....
che dire ? mi sa che adesso si che serve un giocatore......no ?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda acciuga con tiago silva ..ma io dico ma che necessita aveva???
> Sei senza difesa tra infortuni e covid e schieri il miglior difensore per una coppa italia inutile contro un genova scarsissimo.
> Non si smentisce mai rimarra sempre un mediocre perdente


ci stava farlo giocare per mettere minuti. La cosa inconcepibile è l'inarrestabile tendenza dei nostri ad infortunarsi.


----------



## Vinx90 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Da quando seguo il calcio, non mi pare di ricordare una situazione neppure vagamente simile a quella di questo Milan, una sequela di infortuni che sembra il bollettino delle guerre puniche, roba da non credere.


----------



## Mika (14 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Maldini è proprio un gatto nero comunque...
> 
> Tornando realisti complimenti a Pioli


Pioli voleva fargli mettere minuti post covid, o pensi davvero che un atleta entri a fuoco subito contro la Juventus o l'inter senza nemmeno un rodaggio? Se non lo avesse fatto giocare si sarebbe criticato Pioli perché "abbiamo perso perché ha messo la mezza sega di Gabbia con Tomori in panchina".

Oramai si critica l'allenatore a prescindere perché sono dieci anni che non facciamo altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non c'è dubbio. ci dice male. qualcuno non ha nemmeno un raffreddoree noi abbiamo i due centrali titolari che si operano.....
> che dire ? mi sa che adesso si che serve un giocatore......no ?


Prima la leggenda raccontava che a spaccarsi erano i soliti rottami ambulanti...
Ora con Tomori come la mettiamo?


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


Se fosse solo 1 mese è grasso che cola, ho temuto fosse qualcosa di più grave.

Cmq è pazzesca la sfiga che abbiamo.
Va detto che ieri il terreno era in condizioni pietose per la Supercoppa delle melme, quanto li odio.


----------



## Andris (14 Gennaio 2022)

forza Tomori, serve un recupero lampo stile Baresi 1994 al mondiale
se aspettiamo il difensore da Gazidis facciamo notte...


----------



## Marilson (14 Gennaio 2022)

Il derby e' il 6 febbraio, ovviamente salta anche quello. Lo rivedremo a fine febbraio


----------



## R41D3N (14 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Il derby e' il 6 febbraio, ovviamente salta anche quello. Lo rivedremo a fine febbraio


E ci siamo giocati il campionato anche quest'anno!!! S'infortunassero Skriniar e Bastoni così giochiamo alla pari


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda acciuga con tiago silva ..ma io dico ma che necessita aveva???
> Sei senza difesa tra infortuni e covid e schieri il miglior difensore per una coppa italia inutile contro un genova scarsissimo.
> Non si smentisce mai rimarra sempre un mediocre perdente


Ma bastaaaa. Doveva giocare x mettere minuti nelle gambe x essere in piena forma con la juve visto che non giocava dal 22 dicembre. E quale occasione era la migliore di una partita quasi allenamento?


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> E ci siamo giocati il campionato anche quest'anno!!! S'infortunassero Skriniar e Bastoni così giochiamo alla pari


Si sono rotti eccome : labbra screpolate per il primo e cerume per il secondo. 
Per quest'anno hanno dato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Gennaio 2022)

"Dopo la sosta la situazione migliorerà". Assolutamente. Maledetto incapace


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


Stesso intervento di Florenzi in pratica.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


Bhe adesso va assolutamente preso un difensore di livello e che sia disponibile ORA quindi non bailly o diallo


----------



## Mika (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma bastaaaa. Doveva giocare x mettere minuti nelle gambe x essere in piena forma con la juve visto che non giocava dal 22 dicembre. E quale occasione era la migliore di una partita quasi allenamento?


Vaglielo a spiegare, non capiscono. Pensano che poteva entrare direttamente a tuono contro la Juve con 0 minuti sulle gambe. Invece di criticare Pioli tanto perché fa moda, dovrebbero andare con i forconi in Lega ad aver fatto fare due partite in 24 ore sullo stesso campo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


Il valore di qualsiasi difensore al quale siamo interessati é appena cresciuto del 30%.

Complimenti alla societa per la gestione fenomenale dopo l'infortunio di kjaer. 'C'é tempo' (cit.)


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma bastaaaa. Doveva giocare x mettere minuti nelle gambe x essere in piena forma con la juve visto che non giocava dal 22 dicembre. E quale occasione era la migliore di una partita quasi allenamento?


Il campo però era davvero indecente. 
A gennaio non si può giocare due volte in 24 ore su quel campo.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> forza Tomori, serve un recupero lampo stile Baresi 1994 al mondiale
> se aspettiamo il difensore da Gazidis facciamo notte...


Mi accontenterei tornasse per il derby


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


Adesso sono curioso di vedere quanto ci metteranno a ufficializzare l'arrivo di un nuovo difensore. Tomori nella sfiga pare starà fuori un mese circa, ci è andata ancora "bene".


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Gennaio 2022)

Salta Spezia Juve e Inter come minimo. Siamo nella melma.


----------



## DaveD (14 Gennaio 2022)

I nostri purtroppo recuperano in tempi lunghissimi. 

Suppongo sia anche per paura di ricadute che, nel nostro caso, sono frequenti (purtroppo) e inducono ad un atteggiamento più prudente.

Temo che sarà pienamente recuperato a marzo, non prima.


----------



## Marilson (14 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi accontenterei tornasse per il derby


sara' certamente in campo per l'eventuale derby in semifinale di coppa italia, quindi tranquillo


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Adesso sono curioso di vedere quanto ci metteranno a ufficializzare l'arrivo di un nuovo difensore. Tomori nella sfiga pare starà fuori un mese circa, ci è andata ancora "bene".


Al limite bloccano il prestito di gabbia e ce lo presentano come nuovo rinforzo. 
Si chiama mercato di gennaio ma non è che si deve fare alla chiusura...


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il campo però era davvero indecente.
> A gennaio non si può giocare due volte in 24 ore su quel campo.


Pensa cosa succederà settimana prossima...lunedì Milan Spezia, mercoledì Inter Empoli, sabato Inter Venezia, domenica Milan juve. Non oso immaginare che campo ci sarà per Milan juve. Poi se ci saranno infortuni saranno ovviamente x giocatori del Milan e non dell'inter o della Juve


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pioli voleva fargli mettere minuti post covid, o pensi davvero che un atleta entri a fuoco subito contro la Juventus o l'inter senza nemmeno un rodaggio? Se non lo avesse fatto giocare si sarebbe criticato Pioli perché "abbiamo perso perché ha messo la mezza sega di Gabbia con Tomori in panchina".
> 
> Oramai si critica l'allenatore a prescindere perché sono dieci anni che non facciamo altro.



C'era lo Spezia tra due giorni prima di Juve e Inter, dove già avremo un centrocampo da brividi con Krunic e Bakayoko, io come altri avevano esternato i nostri dubbi a prescindere già prima dell'accaduto


----------



## Raryof (14 Gennaio 2022)

Adesso dentro Bremer subito e fuori le palle.


----------



## Andris (14 Gennaio 2022)

tempi record recupero post operazione al menisco: 

Baresi 25 giorni

A. Lucarelli 19 giorni


averlo per il derby lo farebbe salire sul podio


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


Vabbé dai abbiamo fuori sia Kjaer che Tomori per lesioni al ginocchio..se non è iella questa..

A sto punto urge un titolare..

Speriamo Tomori rientri davvero in un mesetto


----------



## R41D3N (14 Gennaio 2022)

_andassero almeno a prendere, non so, un Gatti del Frosinone. Così, giusto per far numero lì dietro. Neanche quello_


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Pensa cosa succederà settimana prossima...lunedì Milan Spezia, mercoledì Inter Empoli, sabato Inter Venezia, domenica Milan juve. Non oso immaginare che campo ci sarà per Milan juve. Poi se ci saranno infortuni saranno ovviamente x giocatori del Milan e non dell'inter o della Juve


Non sono due gare in 24 come ieri.
120 min di gioco meno di 24 ore prima.
Sembrava un campo di patate.

A tutto c'è un limite.

La juve il conto alla sfiga lo sta pagando pure, quelli anormali sino gli altri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2022)

ora che han scelto e comprato, tomori torna disponibile.
non credo che 1 mese di assenza cambi i piani. 
se volevano non prendere, non prenderanno. se volevano prendere, prenderanno.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...



Giochiamo il derby scudetto senza i due centrali titolari. E vabbè.

Si sbrigassero a prendere un nuovo difensore. Alto che "Potremmo rimanere così"...


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque una stagione davvero incredibile.. tra mani rotte, crociati, menischi... pazzesco come ce ne succedano di tutte.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...



Come previsto, non ci facciamo mancare nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Comunque una stagione davvero incredibile.. tra mani rotte, crociati, menischi... pazzesco come ce ne succedano di tutte.


Prima o poi ci scappa pure la gravidanza indesiderata , vedrai.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (14 Gennaio 2022)

questa non ci voleva proprio, ora un acquisto di un centrale mi sembra obbligato


----------



## Raryof (14 Gennaio 2022)

Questo infortunio può essere importante perché in condizioni normali con l'entrata di un titolare ora (anticipato) salterebbe Romagna, un mese può anche andare bene, ma devono avere già le idee chiare e le dovevano avere già da un pezzo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


ovviamente non potevo non averlo al fantacalcio  ma come si è fatto male? per una botta o per le buche di san siro?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Gennaio 2022)

Meglio che non dico nulla,dato che già protestavo per Maignan titolare in CI contro una squadretta come il Genoa


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non sono due gare in 24 come ieri.
> 120 min di gioco meno di 24 ore prima.
> Sembrava un campo di patate.
> 
> ...


Ci saranno si due gare in 24 ore. Inter Venezia al sabato e Milan juve alla domenica


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ci saranno si due gare in 24 ore. Inter Venezia al sabato e Milan juve alla domenica


E sono pazzi.


----------



## marcokaka (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...



Adesso ditemi quello che volete... ma una societá ambiziosa, dopo gli infortuni di Kjaer e tomori andrebbe a fare un investimento importante in difesa, anche se non programmato: Bremer o Botman. Fintantoché avessimo avuto uno dei due (Kjaer o Tomori) sarebbe stato anche comprensibile la scelta di Eliott di non investire in questo mercato di gennaio, ma adesso non lo sarebbe più.


----------



## Walker (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


Pensavo di aver ormai esaurito l'enorme patrimonio bestemmiologico triveneto, ma ne sono uscite di nuove alla notizia.
Meno male che non è una lesione grave, magra consolazione.
Ma lo smadonnamento continua imperterrito.
Troppi fatti negativi, è una roba assurda.
Prevedo scomunica a breve.


----------



## Andris (14 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ovviamente non potevo non averlo al fantacalcio  ma come si è fatto male? per una botta o per le buche di san siro?


da solo, correndo
per il campo


----------



## diavolo (14 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questo infortunio può essere importante perché in condizioni normali con l'entrata di un titolare ora (anticipato) salterebbe Romagna, un mese può anche andare bene, ma devono avere già le idee chiare e le dovevano avere già da un pezzo.


Mi pare che abbiano le idee chiarissime sul fatto che non spenderanno un centesimo.


----------



## Kayl (14 Gennaio 2022)

Se ho ben capito gli è capitata una roba quasi uguale a quella capitata a me e l'intervento pure è lo stesso, sempre al ginocchio. In pratica non gli fa male di default ma solo piegando il ginocchio oltre un certo punto, ecco perché poteva ancora correre e camminare dopo il primo avviso. Un mese e torna in campo.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Adesso ditemi quello che volete... ma una societá ambiziosa, dopo gli infortuni di Kjaer e tomori andrebbe a fare un investimento importante in difesa, anche se non programmato: Bremer o Botman. Fintantoché avessimo avuto uno dei due (Kjaer o Tomori) sarebbe stato anche comprensibile la scelta di Eliott di non investire in questo mercato di gennaio, ma adesso non lo sarebbe più.


C'è krunic.
Ormai una sorta di cacciavite universale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ci saranno si due gare in 24 ore. Inter Venezia al sabato e Milan juve alla domenica


ma perchè in casa entrambe?????????


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> da solo, correndo
> per il campo


 ma porc...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ci saranno si due gare in 24 ore. Inter Venezia al sabato e Milan juve alla domenica


Ed ovviamente giochera prima l'Inter. Il rischio elevato d'infortunio ovviamente ce lo becchiamo noi. Assurdo.

Gia abbiamo una rosa che si rompe in continuazione per i conti suoi, poi ci mette la lega ad aiutare l'Inter.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Continuate a nominare la rube


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Krunic difensore centrale da provare subito con lo spezia


----------



## folletto (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...



Investimento Bremer da fare subito, anche a costo di sacrificare Pobega, senza se e senza ma. Qualsiasi società con un minimo di ambizione farebbe l'investimento per il difensore subito invece che a giugno


----------



## Stex (14 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il menisco è un mesetto. Potrebbe anche tornare per il derby. Dipende da lui.


baresi ai mondiali 94 ci mise 15 giorni


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...


incredibile. Ancora non mi capacito della scelta folle di farlo giocare dopo solo 1 allenamento post covid. Veramente FOLLE.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Gennaio 2022)

Stesso problema che ho avuto io, un mese è più che sufficiente in teoria per tornare ad allenarsi, ma non so se per tornare subito in campo, magari un mese e mezzo.

Assurdo, dovremo affrontare le partite decisive della stagione senza i centrali titolari, veramente ridicolo


----------



## hiei87 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Fuori contro inter e juve. Non ci sono veramente parole.


----------



## kYMERA (14 Gennaio 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Stesso problema che ho avuto io, un mese è più che sufficiente in teoria per tornare ad allenarsi, ma non so se per tornare subito in campo, magari un mese e mezzo.
> 
> Assurdo, dovremo affrontare le partite decisive della stagione senza i centrali titolari, veramente ridicolo



Con tutto il rispetto per te, ma considerando che lui è un atleta, che ha a disposizione probabilmente tra i migliori fisioterapisti ed equipe medica, potrebbe sicuramente accorciare i tempi e arrivare per l'Inter.
Non so se per giocare tutta la partita, ma potrebbe anche farcela.


----------



## Simo98 (14 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Nessuna scusa, ieri sera non c'era alcun motivo di farlo giocare


E perché mai? Perché non giocare al massimo in coppa Italia? Fino al '70 eravamo fuori contro un Genoa scarso, figurati se anche allenatore e squadra avessero sottovalutato ancor di più la partita mettendo i primavera
Tomori ha avuto un semplice stop di 7 giorni per covid asintomatico, chi lo ha preso sa cosa vuol dire: una semplice settimana di riposo, potendosi comunque allenare in casa
Quali motivi c'erano di non far giocare il più forte della squadra?


----------



## KingSheva (14 Gennaio 2022)

Io non ci posso credere, questa è sfiga, il difensore più forte della Serie A, siamo degli sfigati.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per te, ma considerando che lui è un atleta, che ha a disposizione probabilmente tra i migliori fisioterapisti ed equipe medica, potrebbe sicuramente accorciare i tempi e arrivare per l'Inter.
> Non so se per giocare tutta la partita, ma potrebbe anche farcela.


non c'entrano nulla i fisioterapisti. Ci sono tempi fisiologici che devono rispettare tutti, a prescindere se sono atleti o meno. 3 settimane sono i tempi più o meno fisiologici. 1 mese sarà considerando anche altre aspetti, come recupero atletico e fisioterapia. Purtroppo salta juve ed inter, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> E perché mai? Perché non giocare al massimo in coppa Italia? Fino al '70 eravamo fuori contro un Genoa scarso, figurati se anche allenatore e squadra avessero sottovalutato ancor di più la partita mettendo i primavera
> Tomori ha avuto un semplice stop di 7 giorni per covid asintomatico, chi lo ha preso sa cosa vuol dire: una semplice settimana di riposo, potendosi comunque allenare in casa
> Quali motivi c'erano di non far giocare il più forte della squadra?


perché allenarsi in casa non è la stessa cosa di allenarsi in gruppo al campo. Perché dopo il covid è risaputo che c'è una maggior suscettibilità ad avere infortuni, perché era una partita di coppa italia che potevamo tranquillamente giocare con la coppia kalulu e gabbia come poi siamo stati costretti a fare. Adesso lo perderemo per diverse partite comprese i match FONDAMENTALI contro juve ed inter. Ecco perché.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Quindi contro inter e juve saremo senza kjaer tomori kessie bennacer e theo è a rischio squalifica essendo in diffida.. bene insomma


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Calabria lo scorso marzo subì lo stesso infortunio, ma al ginocchio destro e tornò in campo meno di 35 giorni dopo l'operazione


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Calabria lo scorso marzo subì lo stesso infortunio, ma al ginocchio destro e tornò in campo meno di 35 giorni dopo l'operazione


Praticamente tomori di rientro dal covid si è fatto il menisco.
Al ritorno prende la peste?
E' assurdo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Gennaio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per te, ma considerando che lui è un atleta, che ha a disposizione probabilmente tra i migliori fisioterapisti ed equipe medica, potrebbe sicuramente accorciare i tempi e arrivare per l'Inter.
> Non so se per giocare tutta la partita, ma potrebbe anche farcela.


Ma speriamo! Io avrei dubbi proprio perché è un atleta e dovrebbe ritornare ad uno standard più elevato. Se invece è il contrario, tra dieci giorni/due settimane può già fare allenamenti leggeri

Poi con l'equipe medica di Milanello non si può star mai tranquilli


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Gennaio 2022)

Vediamo vediamo un pó con chi si presenta ora la società,ammesso che si presenti con qualcuno.


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma perchè in casa entrambe?????????


Calendario asimmetrico....se non sbaglio ho letto che è la prima volta che succede nella storia.


----------



## Andris (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Calendario asimmetrico....se non sbaglio ho letto che è la prima volta che succede nella storia.


i più sfortunati della storia, aggiungiamo una nuova coccarda al club


----------



## mil77 (14 Gennaio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> incredibile. Ancora non mi capacito della scelta folle di farlo giocare dopo solo 1 allenamento post covid. Veramente FOLLE.


Dai è stato fermo 6 giorni e ha fatto 2 allenamenti prima di giocare. Vorrei proprio vedere cosa sarebbe successo se non avesse giocato ieri e si fosse fatto male con lo Spezia....tutti a dire che avrebbe dovuto giocare con il Genoa...
L'unico che ieri non avrebbe dovuto giocare era Theo.


----------



## Swaitak (14 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vediamo vediamo un pó con chi si presenta ora la società,ammesso che si presenti con qualcuno.


c'è già il sostenibile Stanga


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai è stato fermo 6 giorni e ha fatto 2 allenamenti prima di giocare. Vorrei proprio vedere cosa sarebbe successo se non avesse giocato ieri e si fosse fatto male con lo Spezia....tutti a dire che avrebbe dovuto giocare con il Genoa...
> L'unico che ieri non avrebbe dovuto giocare era Theo.


e Maignan. Da che mondo è mondo in coppa Italia giocano tutti col portiere di riserva. Mi immagino il povero Mirante....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Gennaio 2022)

1 mese ?
1 mese di calendario o il mese come lo intendono a milanello (=2-3 mesi fuori) ?


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> e Maignan. Da che mondo è mondo in coppa Italia giocano tutti col portiere di riserva. Mi immagino il povero Mirante....


Mirante deve pregare in ginocchio tutte le mattine per essere al Milan, visto che poche settimane fa era ad allenarsi da solo col cane in giardino.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 1 mese ?
> 1 mese di calendario o il mese come lo intendono a milanello (=2-3 mesi fuori) ?


Ahaha giusta osservazione. 
Il mese del calendario di Milanello tende a durare 90 giorni.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Calendario asimmetrico....se non sbaglio ho letto che è la prima volta che succede nella storia.


Conviene prenotare il campo, potremmo trovarlo occupato.


----------



## JoKeR (14 Gennaio 2022)

Chiudiamo tutto. È una agonia. Il centrale doveva essere a Milanello insieme a un cc e a Faivre il primo gennaio.
Con sti rabbini prima o poi giocheremo in 10.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 1 mese ?
> 1 mese di calendario o il mese come lo intendono a milanello (=2-3 mesi fuori) ?


1 mese lavorativo=30 partite


----------



## JoKeR (14 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> 1 mese lavorativo=30 partite


Tornerà dopo la sosta di marzo.
Guardate Calabria e Rebic... 2 mesi fuori.
Diventano tutti fracichi a Milanello, Tomori incluso.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Dai è stato fermo 6 giorni e ha fatto 2 allenamenti prima di giocare. Vorrei proprio vedere cosa sarebbe successo se non avesse giocato ieri e si fosse fatto male con lo Spezia....tutti a dire che avrebbe dovuto giocare con il Genoa...
> L'unico che ieri non avrebbe dovuto giocare era Theo.


beh capirai, adesso sì che cambia la cosa, visto che ha fatto 2 allenamenti. Con la penuria che abbiamo in difesa, non andava rischiato assolutamente. Con lo spezia invece sì, perché sono 3 punti fondamentali. E' risaputo ormai che dopo il covid sono portati ad avere maggior suscettibilità ad infortuni. Non era una partita dove rischiare Tomori. Per Theo concordo.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dal Milan, Tomoriha riportato una lesione del menisco mediale del ginocchio sinistro che necessita di intervento in artroscopia che verrà eseguito nel pomeriggio. Al termine dell’operazione verrà diramato un comunicato ufficiale.
> 
> Calabria negativo al Covid.
> 
> ...



Un mese. Assolutamente.

Quando entrerà a MilanLab quei 30 giorni diventeranno minimo 60.


----------



## sampapot (14 Gennaio 2022)

ecco...menisco...la mia seconda ipotesi...dubito resti fuori solo un mesetto....di Baresi ce ne è solo uno!!!! buona guarigione (fossi in lui andrei a svernare in Nuova Caledonia)


----------

